# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Συνδυασμός μεταλλάξεων φλώρου  και τι δίνουν

## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε κάποιους συνδυασμούς τι αποτελέσματα θα πάρω :
1) Αρσενικό αχάτης φορέας ίζαμπελ χ θηλυκό λουτίνο 
2) Αρσενικό ίλαμπελ χ θηλυκό λουτίνο 
3) Αρσενικό αρχέγονο φορέας ίζαμπελ χ θηλυκό λουτίνο 
4) Αρσενικό αρχέγονο χ θηλυκό λουτίνο 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Νομίζω (ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν λέω κάτι λάθος)

1) Αρσενικά: 
-αρχέγονα φορείς αχάτη και λουτίνο
-αρχέγονα φορείς ίζαμπελ και λουτίνο και σατινέ (με crossover)
   Θηλυκά:
-Ίζαμπελ
-Αχάτες

2) Αρσενικά:
-αρχέγονα φορείς ιζαμπελ και λουτίνο και σατινέ (με crossover)
   Θηλυκά:
-Ίζαμπελ

3) Αρσενικά:
-Αρχέγονα φορείς λουτίνο
-Αρχέγονα φορείς λουτίνο και ιζαμπελ  και σατινέ (με crossover)
-Αρχέγονα φορείς αχάτη και λουτίνο
-Αρχέγονα φορείς καφέ και λουτίνο και σατινέ (με crossover)
  Θηλυκά:
-Αρχέγονα
-Ιζαμπέλ
-Καφέ (με crossover)
-Αχάτης (με crossover)

4) Αρσενικά:
-Αρχέγονα φορείς λουτίνο
  Θηλυκά:
-Αρχέγονα

----------

